# What size shoe does your 2.5/3 yr old wear?



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

I realize shoe size doesn't really matter, and there will be a bunch of ranges here, but inquiring minds still want to know.







DD has 3 cousins the same age as her (give or take 10 wks) and they are all about the same size and weight. DD is actually a little taller than 2 of them. This week, we got to talking about shoes, and I was surprised to find out that dd has much smaller feet than all of them. By 2-3 sizes!

So now I'm interested to see what size your kiddos are wearing.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

At 2.5-3 she was wearing a 7.5. She is currently 3.5 and 8's are perfect.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Ds just turned 3 at the end of February and wears a size 10. He's got big feet







My niece is 6 months older than him and wears a size 4 (she was born 12wks early and was only 1lb8oz at birth and has other health issues so we think that maybe she's using all her "growing energy" towards her lungs (which is her main problem.))

I have no idea what size my oldest child wore at this age, but she's now 5.5 and wears an 11.5, so her foots not much bigger than her brothers.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

dd will be three next month and she wears a 25 (i think that's an 8 1/2) and has for several months now.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

DD is 2 1/2 and wears a 4-5. She's average height. I think her CP and lack of weight-bearing might have stunted her foot growth though. My DS was/is tall for his age and wore a size 9 at 2-3 years. I was short for my age as a kid and remember noticing in kindergarten that my feet were much smaller than the other kids. I wore a size 8 at age 5.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

dd will be 3 in April and is about a 9. She is also quite tall for her her age though (maybe 38"? Just a guess until her checkup next month!)


----------



## btallen (Mar 5, 2010)

DS just turned 2 in Feb. At his fitting 2 weeks ago, he needed a size 8 XW or 8 1/2 regular width.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Polliwog turned three last month and is wearing a size 8.


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

DD is 2.75 and wears 5 to 5.5. She wears some 6s, but they're actually a little too big.


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

DD turns 3 in June and she's currently wearing an 8.


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

Chester is in a 9. He'll be 2 Wednesday. He is, and always has been, a HUGE kid. He wears 3T/4T clothes.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds will be 3 in August he wears a 9


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

DS is three the end of May and wears an 8.

DD wore a 6-7, and then suddenly started to grow and grow! By 4 she was wearing 10s and some 11s!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

DS will be 3 in two weeks and wears size 10 shoes. I guess he has big feet!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My twins were 3 a month ago, and both wear size 8. They are fairly tall for their age, though. DD1 at the same age wore a 9; again, she's a big kid for her age.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the biggest footed LO here yet!









he is 23 months, and wears an 11 wide.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS turned 2 the end of Jan and is just growing out of his 8's and going into size 9. He has big feet as do his dad (size 12) and I (size womens 9 wide or 10 in a wide normal shoe. We all have pretty wide feet too.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD2 is 3 and wears a size 10. She has friends that are wearing a 6 or 7 and one that I swear is a 5, that girl has the tiniest feet.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DS is 3 in less then a month and wears a size 9 1/2 extra wide. He also wears 10s, but the 9 1/2s are his actual size when measured.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

DS is 3 in 3 weeks and is a 9 1/2 by the foot measurer. He might need to wear a 10 in actual shoes though. His foot growth has slowed down a lot over the past 6 months. He was a 9 last September.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We just moved into an 8. Hopefully it will last the summer!







He totally skipped 7.5, I had a pair that I waited too long to take out and they were too small already.

He turned 3 right before Christmas. He takes a 3T/4T shirt and 2T/3T pants.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

DD is 3.5, well she'll be 4 in July. She wears a size 9 or 10 shoe depending on the shoe style/brand. 10's are just starting to fit.

I think she's tall for her age. She wears 5t and 6 clothes. 4t is just too short, and sometimes too tight. I don't know how tall she is but she weighs 36 pounds.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, I feel much better now! DD will be 3 next month, and she is still wearing a 7. Her cousins are all wearing 9s and 10s. Guess she just has small feet! It's the only thing small on her







she wears 4T clothes. My sister was joking that she didn't know how she could balance that much body on those tiny feet!


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

My son is 3y 3m he wears a 10....runners bought before his birthday


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

DS will be three in May, he's in a size 7.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Thanks for all the responses, I feel much better now! DD will be 3 next month, and she is still wearing a 7. *Her cousins are all wearing 9s and 10s.* Guess she just has small feet! It's the only thing small on her







she wears 4T clothes. My sister was joking that she didn't know how she could balance that much body on those tiny feet!


Wowie! My 4 year old *just* moved into a 10. My 2 year old wears a 4. I guess I just have small-footed kids!! I doubt my 2 year old will even be a 7 by age 3.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Wowie! My 4 year old *just* moved into a 10. My 2 year old wears a 4. I guess I just have small-footed kids!! I doubt my 2 year old will even be a 7 by age 3.

My sister's kids all have "super big feet" (her term not mine







), her oldest dd was wearing her shoes (6.5) before she was 9. They're also super tall. Their dad is 6'4", my sis on the other hand is only 5"3".


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

DD is 26 months and wears a 6.


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

My daughter moved into size 8 last month and isn't quite 2.5 yet. I have normal feet but everyone else in my family has huge feet. My cousin's son's feet were so big when he was born that they didn't fit on inkpad for the foot stamp the hospital did. That didn't surprise anyone, though -- my cousin wears size 19 shoes (and no, that isn't a typo).


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS will be 3 in May and he wears an 8.5XW. He has really fat feet.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Shoes are WIERD. DD turned 3 in January. Her Columbia snowboots (bought 2nd hand!) are a 9. Her Payless tennis shoes are a 9.5. One pair of red glittery shoes is an 8 and *barely* fits. One other pair is I think Walmart brand







(again secondhand) they are 8.5 and fit just fine. I Goodwilled a pair of purple boots, size 9, a few weeks ago because they were too small. Shoes are weird.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

35 mo ds wears size 7 or 7.5.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

My dd is 2.5 and will be moving into a size 9 this spring. Size 9 seems just slightly big on her but her size 8 SKR barely fit without any growing room left at all. I guess she has big feet. Maybe they'll slow down soon.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pippi L.* 
My daughter moved into size 8 last month and isn't quite 2.5 yet. I have normal feet but everyone else in my family has huge feet. My cousin's son's feet were so big when he was born that they didn't fit on inkpad for the foot stamp the hospital did. That didn't surprise anyone, though -- my cousin wears size 19 shoes (and no, that isn't a typo).

Size 19?? Well I know what to look forward to. By the time we were needing some Robeez style shoes for DS at 7 mo, his feet were too big for the biggest (3-5 year) size. Had to have some custom made.


----------



## Brownie~ (Jan 6, 2009)

DS will be 3 in May and he wears a 26. I think his winter boots are a 27. I think that's 10 or 10.5 in US sizes. It's so funny that he wears the socks from the GAP that are labeled 4 to 5 years on the bottom. It's weird to see those on my two year old!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

DD is 2yrs 8 mos. She wears a 7.5 but I'm about to switch to 8.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

My 3 year old is wearing 9/10 and has been since she was 2 and a half.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brownie~* 
DS will be 3 in May and he wears a 26. I think his winter boots are a 27. I think that's 10 or 10.5 in US sizes. It's so funny that he wears the socks from the GAP that are labeled 4 to 5 years on the bottom. It's weird to see those on my two year old!

Oh I know how that feels. My son is wearing socks for 3 year olds and my daughter is wearing socks for 5 year olds, they are 1 and 3 respectively.


----------



## sarahdavida (Mar 21, 2008)

DS will be 3 in one month and he´s just about to bust out of size 9 - I think in another few weeks he´ll be in 9 1/2 (too bad the summer´s almost over here - I have a faint hope the 9 1/2 sandals I bought him might still be good next summer). I have the 9 1/2 sneakers all ready...have to do 3T/4T socks, though - we really prefer all or mostly cotton and boy do they shrink fast...


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

My DD wore a size 10 at 3, size 11 at 3.5. Now that she is 4, she is in a 12 and will probably be in a 13 by summer. She is also wearing a 7/8 in clothes! She is 44 inches tall and weighs 53! She is very big.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I have found this to be a very interesting subject amoung my own two children.

DS1, 2.5 and I just bought him a pair of 8.5 sketchers. He was in a size 8 Nikes. This child has VERY wide feet, like his father and fathers side, and has consistantly gone up in size about every 2-4 months since birth. DS2, 16 months, is the exact opposite. (He has my feet







) Matter of fact, the shoes he is wearing right now, his brother never wore while walking, which is why they look BRAND NEW! They are a 6!!! And they are so big, they fall off sometimes (No flames please, I like sneakers on my boys, I just do) So it can vary between siblings just as widly.


----------



## mamaflutter (Jun 23, 2008)

My dd who will be 4 in may is a size 11 she has allways had big feet. She was my barefoot baby my dh says she's a member of the blackfooted hippie tribe just like mommy! It was impossible to find appropriate shoes for her big ol feet so we didn't need em! I've never been a shoe person and both my kids would rather be barefoot so we get em for going in public and parks but that's it and she grows out of em so fast I just got her a 10 last month and had to upsize to the 11!
Candi


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

my 28 month old is a size 6, dd was a size 5 at this age. I imagine he will be in 7s by the time he turns three, maybe even 8s.


----------



## reignbelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Dd1 who is 3 wears a 9w dd2 who is 2 wears a 8w. They are both tall. I'm sure when I get new shoes in June the will both be up a half size .


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

DS is 3 and is currently wearing a size 8.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I feel slightly embarrassed. DS is 27 months, and wearing a 4. I tried a 5 last week, but still too big.


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

mine is almost 32 months, wears an 8.5


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matey* 
Well, I feel slightly embarrassed. DS is 27 months, and wearing a 4. I tried a 5 last week, but still too big.

Don't be embarrassed DD is 26 mos. and wears 4.5 and 5. Everyone always comments on how tiny her feet are. She was wearing robeeze size 6-12 when she was 18 mos.


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

Canaan will be 2 1/2 in May and wears a 9 or 9.5 and has for awhile. He is just over 3 feet tall and has enormous feet (just like Mama).


----------



## ck510 (May 28, 2008)

Dd wears a size 6.5-7 depending on the brand and she will be 3 in July. My son wore a size 9.5 at 2.5-3. He still has large feet at 4 he wears a size 11.5


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

My DD will be three in May and I would probably buy her between a 6 and 7 now, depending on the brand.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

ds is a little over 3.5 and wears 12


----------



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting this question. I had a 20 month old and the different size scales at some shoestores is driving me nuts.
We had her measured at Stride Rite and they say she is a 6.5W. I figured a 7 in SKR would do but now I'm wondering if I should get an 8 as the 7 doesn't seem to have alot of room for growth.
from their size age chart it seems as if 7 (2 years) seemed right and 8 (3 years) seemed a bit too much. I tried to look at the descriptions on their size chart but after reading this thread I an going to ignore the age column.
I'm just worried that she will wear the 7s for 2 weeks and then poof we have to purchase new ones. I guess all kids have different growth spurts with feet.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My 3.5 year old was wearing 10's at 3. He's now almost 4 (June) and in 12's.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

3 year 5 months - depending on the brand she wears between a 6 and a 8.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

DS will be 3 in May and he is wearing a size 7 shoe.


----------

